# Vu meter in Stream



## Zukov (May 1, 2020)

I use OBS frequently on Twitter / periscope for news and interviews, i always thought that is fantastic like radio station.
For that i use a two program for shows a VU meter on screen just to give soul to the voice.
VU meter and mvMeter2, the second is a free VST plugi in, but has 5 fancy themes. unfortunatly the his window is not possible to capture with OBS and i solved with screen capture mode in a double monitor. Is possible add a feature to capture this windows in next patch?
thanks in advance #VUmeter


----------



## Zukov (May 1, 2020)

Another idea, more modern but with this vst make a scene in a minute


----------

